# water bottle filters



## deersled (Jun 4, 2011)

anybody got a recommendation for a water filter? I've looked at some of the MSR (sweetwater, miniworks) and Katadyne (sp) (hiker, Pro hiker). Not real sure what the better one would be.


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 5, 2011)

from what i know. Katadyne is what I would go with.. ive looked at others.. some require boiling or iodine tablets.. others filter out bacteria.. but i remember seeing that the katadyne was the only one that did all of the above + protect from viruses.. 

I personally am getting a katadyne very soon, will come in handy with all the hiking/fishing i do. plus mountain biking and kayaking in near future


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jun 5, 2011)

*Water Filter*

I have the Hiker Pro and it works fine....
Look on line and you can get it pretty cheap.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------

